# Swissvax Utopia



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Evening all

Im tempted by this even with the hefty price tag

What makes it much more expensive than shield?

Pictures and reviews would be a great help


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

It's made for a detailer from Norway I think Tommy Lund as a thank you to his geat work !
Much I understand it has 50% Canuba wax with PTFE in it so a more Canuba rich version of shield .


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Shield's carnauba wax content is 40% of its wax volume iirc, so not a million miles way from the 50% of Utopia. Carnuba is is just one ingredient in the formula of course and there are numerous waxes with little to no nuba that bead/sheet better than a good many that claim to be stuffed with nuba. 

Apparently it utilises a newer, better type of PTFE, which is supposedly clearer than the one used in Shield. It should give a better look. I looked into this myself and found very little information at all. There are a few threads here that mention it.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I cant find no threads at all on it that gives reviews. I do love the swissvax finish its better than anything out there but just cant get it to last that long


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't found any reviews either.

The finish doesn't really last? Do you mean looks, durability or both? 
It's the trade-off for ease of use I suppose. If there is an ultimate wax, that offers both ease of use and durability, I have yet to find it. 

I would love to try Utopia myself but it seems rarer than Crystal Rock. Have you used Shield a fair bit?

With Shield being available for around £100 and Utopia available for around four times that, I would be very surprised if Utopia was four times as good as Shield. It's more likely priced for exclusivity, like CR.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Contact a member on here user name *Billio*,who has been using it for quite sometime now,he will definitely be able to tell you loads about it.SJ.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's awesome. It has to be one of the best waxes I have ever used. It goes on like every other swissvax extremely easily. It can be left for however long you like and still removes with one wipe. If I had a choice of using crystal rock or utopia then I would grab utopia every time. It's so much better in my opinion. The finish it gives is that glossy wet look. Most waxes with ptfe tend to dull the finish slightly not utopia. It leaves a stunning finish. Beading is extremely good as well and with the added ptfe it repels dirt. Durability on the safe side is about 4 months with a couple of layers. If you can afford it then buy it. You won't regret it. 
Here is a BMW Z4 with utopia on.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

matt1234 said:


> It's awesome. It has to be one of the best waxes I have ever used. It goes on like every other swissvax extremely easily. It can be left for however long you like and still removes with one wipe. If I had a choice of using crystal rock or utopia then I would grab utopia every time. It's so much better in my opinion. The finish it gives is that glossy wet look. Most waxes with ptfe tend to dull the finish slightly not utopia. It leaves a stunning finish. Beading is extremely good as well and with the added ptfe it repels dirt. Durability on the safe side is about 4 months with a couple of layers. If you can afford it then buy it. You won't regret it.
> Here is a BMW Z4 with utopia on.


Hi.....I've been using this for quite sometime now and quite simply it's the best wax there is (for my needs anyway) and there aren't many waxes I haven't used  Some of the cars I look after have won Concours events wearing Utopia.....prep is everything but Utopia does add that extra wow factor.

Matt1234 sums it up perfectly here so I'm not going to hype it up anymore.
Your problem will be getting some......I'm told it's now available worldwide but the price has been jacked up. I get mine from my brother who lives in Norway and its a bit cheaper (about £300). If you scan the sales thread I'm sure someone had a pot for sale a while back that might be unsold. Pm me if you get stuck.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

If billio has got one then get it from him. He is a top guy. If he doesn't have one then jay at obsession wax had one for sale a while back.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

matt1234 said:


> If billio has got one then get it from him. He is a top guy. If he doesn't have one then jay at obsession wax had one for sale a while back.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365122


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

bigkahunaburger said:


> I haven't found any reviews either.
> 
> The finish doesn't really last? Do you mean looks, durability or both?
> It's the trade-off for ease of use I suppose. If there is an ultimate wax, that offers both ease of use and durability, I have yet to find it.
> ...


Its just i find the water behaviour dies really quick. The gloss lasts a while

I do love shield its a great wax to use
I tried CR and it was dead in a month and that was with 2x coats and done how they say in prep. I cant see how utopia will be that much better than shield especially with the price difference


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I sold my pot which was mentioned previously. I would be worried if CR wore off in a month as it should easily last 4 months at a minimum. Did you buy your CR from a reseller or privately?

Having owned CR I loved how easy it was to use and the results were great but I could not warrant the price against some newer waxes coming out that offer similar results at a fraction of the price, this is what also led me to sell Utopia although I do regret that still.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Swiss Vax waxes are all easy to use !
I would go for Best of Show for summer and Shield for the winter time .
But overall you can't go wrong with SV only the price tag would hold me back .


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

obelix1 said:


> Swiss Vax waxes are all easy to use !
> I would go for Best of Show for summer and Shield for the winter time .
> But overall you can't go wrong with SV only the price tag would hold me back .


Yeah they are lovely to use. I already have shield and BOS and mirage and a bit of CR lol


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish I had the money to try Utopia


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If it's dying off then I'd be questioning prep but also what you're cleaning the car with. My mate was using megs gold and it kept clogging his lsp up so he was getting a couple of weeks out of everything, changed shampoo and saw the real durability of his lsp's

Another mate had the same trouble with the same shampoo, not sure if he's changed it yet to see tho

Overall though, I found shield to not last as long as I'd hoped but it did leave a lovely finish. Not used utopia, maybe one day


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

obelix1 said:


> Swiss Vax waxes are all easy to use !
> I would go for Best of Show for summer and Shield for the winter time .
> But overall you can't go wrong with SV only the price tag would hold me back .


Utopia imo combines the qualities of BOS, Shield and CR into one wax. I personally think it's good value too at approx 10 quid a layer. If you were in the trade then you could easy charge a 3 or 4x premium for a wax with these properties. Plus if for some reason you decided to sell it on then you will get a much better return than most other waxes.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Billio said:


> Utopia imo combines the qualities of BOS, Shield and CR into one wax. I personally think it's good value too at approx 10 quid a layer. If you were in the trade then you could easy charge a 3 or 4x premium for a wax with these properties. Plus if for some reason you decided to sell it on then you will get a much better return than most other waxes.


Good point ultimatefinish chrages 95 pounds for a layer of SV crystal rock would say 5gramm to max 10 per car 20-40 cars a tub !


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kimo said:


> If it's dying off then I'd be questioning prep but also what you're cleaning the car with. My mate was using megs gold and it kept clogging his lsp up so he was getting a couple of weeks out of everything, changed shampoo and saw the real durability of his lsp's
> 
> Another mate had the same trouble with the same shampoo, not sure if he's changed it yet to see tho
> 
> Overall though, I found shield to not last as long as I'd hoped but it did leave a lovely finish. Not used utopia, maybe one day


The prep was good my paint is immaculate anyway. I used dodo juice BTBM to shampoo with as it dont have gloss enhancing additives.

I love the SV finish its impossible to beat but i jus cant get it to last lol


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I found the same with Shield. Much of what you read online has to be taken with a pinch of salt and you need to be careful who you listen to here too. That's not to say that people are lying however. It's just that we all need to be aware that peoples' expectations of a product can differ wildly. For instance, I have read many comments about two layers of Shield lasting 6 months. All I can say is that those people could not have been talking about a daily driver... And how are we measuring a product's lifespan exactly? Personally, If it no longer sheets - at all - on the sides/back, then for me the product is gone and it would be time to reapply.

I've had two layers of Shield applied professionally and I reckon I got 6-8 weeks out of them. I was hoping for more like 12 weeks. I applied two layers myself, with a newly purchased pot, and got another 8 weeks, which was over Spring/Summer time this year by the way. The car certainly looked better (darker/wetter) than with any other products I have tried.

I still love Shield. I have yet to use another wax that can match it for ease of use and finish. There are a fair few others I should try though. The slick feel of the paint imparted by Shield rivals C2V3 in that respect.

I would love to try Utopia. Buy a pot and sample some out?


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

bigkahunaburger said:


> I found the same with Shield. Much of what you read online has to be taken with a pinch of salt and you need to be careful who you listen to here too. That's not to say that people are lying however. It's just that we all need to be aware that peoples' expectations of a product can differ wildly. For instance, I have read many comments about two layers of Shield lasting 6 months. All I can say is that those people could not have been talking about a daily driver... And how are we measuring a product's lifespan exactly? Personally, If it no longer sheets - at all - on the sides/back, then for me the product is gone and it would be time to reapply.
> 
> I've had two layers of Shield applied professionally and I reckon I got 6-8 weeks out of them. I was hoping for more like 12 weeks. I applied two layers myself, with a newly purchased pot, and got another 8 weeks, which was over Spring/Summer time this year by the way. The car certainly looked better (darker/wetter) than with any other products I have tried.
> 
> ...


Many things come into it daily driver , garage , where you drive , maintance routine , top ups with detailer / nano shampoo ,....

When I look at my mums car which I detailed around 8 month ago I applied dodo blue valvet pro , car stands most if the time in a garage and did around 2000miles or so wax still going strong .
Wax lasted on my A3 Max 4 month but topped it up with red mist .


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, exactly. I'm comparing durability of waxes in a fair way. Daily driver- my car. Maintained by myself with BH Autofoam and pure, ph neutral shampoos. I have stopped using QDs for the moment as I'm interested in testing durability.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> pure, ph neutral shampoos.


bigkahunaburger,

What shampoo are you using? Do you have any experience with sv car bath, I bought some this week to maintain BOS when I go to use it in summer.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't used car bath but I only ever use pure, ph neutral shampoos. I'm using Waxaddict's at the moment.


----------

